# How much haggle room is there in new boat prices?



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

Thinking of buying a new boat, and was trying to figure out what i shoule expect to really pay for a boat. How much will dealers negotiate?

Looking for an ~20' bay boat with a 115-150hp with a rear deck with jump seats. Would want a 24V trolling motor, trailer, and a good GPS/Sonar, preverably with side imaging/structure scan.


----------



## JRH (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't know but I'm waiting for some answers just like you!!!!


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

I would buy just the boat from the dealer and you might be able to get down 5%. Electronics and TM buy on your own and rig your own. Generally you will get a better deal online. Not sure your budget but I really think Blazer bay has stepped their game up recently and would check those out.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Guessing... 10%, but they'll be happy to do all the add ons for you...

That was 20 years ago though.

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If money is a problem, Just go find a good used boat. Make sure the hull is in good condition and trade in the engine for a new engine. That way in essence you have a new Boat with a warranty. I am on my fifth new engine on my 20.6 wellcraft in 20 years. If money isn't a problem just go get what you want.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Depends on how motavated seller is. We owned a dealership for 45 years.we would sell some boats at invoice if factory gave us rebates. Do your homework. Shop around.let them know you intend to buy. That will motavate them.good luck.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I just recently looked into Nauticstars and was told by a dealership in St Petersburg that the prices are set by Nauticstar and they aren't negotiable. I imagine some boats are and some aren't negotiable; just depends on the make of boat and dealership. Knowledge is power; like specktackler57 said, do your homework.


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

I appreciate the answers guys. I'm just trying to evaluate what the real difference in cost is for a newer used boat vs a new boat.


----------



## Sfninerfan69 (Jun 20, 2014)

New boats are great because you know everything Maintenance wise that has gone on with your boat and warranties are great. But realize your boat will lose approx 10 percent of its value the first year of ownership. Take a look at the sportsman boats at Gulf Coast Boating Center in fort walton. Jeff Perterson was my sales guy. They did me right and yes they did come off the listed price right at 10% and I got them to throw in some extras ie coastguard kit,porta Poti, extra battery and gave me 500 cash back to boot.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I was like you looking for a deal on a larger boat for over a year. I ran across one a little over a month ago a 2015 Carolina Skiff 198DLV rigged out with I Pilot trolling motor and HDS 9 Lowrance FF with side scan. Also all the available options from the dealership already installed except for a T-top and trim tabs. 115HP suzuki with 6 year warranty. The owner asking price 27K in Seneca South Carolina. I priced just the boat in this area 35K-38K only difference in the boat was they had Yamaha's on them here and that is what I really wanted. Long story short I offered the owner 25K cash he had been trying to sell it over the winter in South Carolina with no luck for months and was going to buy a bass tracker. He said when came you come get . I made the 14 hour round trip and saved at least 15K to my estimates once taxes etc... were taken care off. All warranties transfered and technically it is a used boat but it is brand new in my book. My point is There are deals out there you got to hunt and be willing to do the leg work if you just don't have tons of money. I found the boat on Ebay and Atlanta Craigslist. It also helps if you a looking for Specifics on Brand of boat or what type so you can narrow your search down to the specific boat you are after. I don't know if this helps any but persistence does pay off.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I would never buy a new boat or new car. 
Once it's pulled off the lot, you can't ever get near what you think it's worth. It's used. 

I'm a big fan of good condition used. It's saves a ton of money


----------

